# Oops Area - oops and burning video samples from TV networks...



## oopsmaniac (23 Jan. 2012)

Hi guys, if you agree, i will post here some nice vids i caught on different TV networks :thumbup: I have edited each of them :WOW:...let me know if you like them 
I start with 3 vids, many more will follow 


Agent 86 see-thru: *Size*: 50,6 MB - *Format*: MPEG, 720X576 - *Duration*: 1 minute, 45 secondes.


Agent 86 see-thru by oopsmaniac..mpg



Oops on the right: *Size*: 40,4 MB - *Format*: MPEG, 720X576 - *Duration*: 1 minute, 28 secondes.


Oops on the right by oopsmaniac..mpg



Oops on RTL TV: *Size*: 26,5 MB - *Format*: MPEG, 720X576 - *Duration*: 1 minute, 6 secondes.


Oops on RTL TV by oopsmaniac..mpg




Powered by 





A torrid night to the viewers


----------



## oopsmaniac (20 Juni 2012)

Hi guys 

Here are some nice downblouses i caught on german and french TV networks :WOW:
I compilated them in one medley, let me know if you like it, i can make others: i recorded hundreds of downblouses...i'm fan 
I hope you'll enjoy 

Downblousemania #1: *Size*: 212,8 MB - *Format*: MPEG 720X576 - *Duration*: 3 minutes 40 seconds.


 Downblousemania 1 by oopsmaniac.mpg





















Powered by 




Have a nice day


----------



## Punisher (20 Juni 2012)

bedankt


----------



## oopsmaniac (28 Juni 2012)

Hi guys 

For those who liked the first opus, here is *Downblousemania #2*, i hope you'll like it :WOW: 


Downblousemania #2: *Size*: 187,1 MB - *Format*: MPEG 720X576 - *Duration*: 3 minutes 08 seconds.


 Downblousemania 2 by oopsmaniac.mpg















Powered by 




Have a nice day


----------



## oopsmaniac (5 Aug. 2012)

Hi guys 

As i don't know how to edit my posts here...i done this...here is the reup of two files from me:

*Downblousemania #1*: DepositFiles
*Downblousemania #2*: DepositFiles

Have a nice day 

PS: if someone could tell me by PM how to directly edit my posts here...it would be highly appreciated :WOW:


----------



## oopsmaniac (11 Aug. 2012)

oopsmaniac schrieb:


> Hi guys, if you agree, i will post here some nice vids i caught on different TV networks :thumbup: I have edited each of them :WOW:...let me know if you like them
> I start with 3 vids, many more will follow
> 
> 
> ...



Hi guys 

After the *Oron*'s crash :angry:, re-up time again :WOW:

Agent 86 see-thru: *Size*: 50,6 MB - *Format*: MPEG, 720X576 - *Duration*: 1 minute, 45 seconds...DepositFiles

Oops on the right: *Size*: 40,4 MB - *Format*: MPEG, 720X576 - *Duration*: 1 minute, 28 seconds...DepositFiles

Oops on RTL TV: *Size*: 26,5 MB - *Format*: MPEG, 720X576 - *Duration*: 1 minute, 6 seconds...DepositFiles


Have a nice day


----------



## oopsmaniac (5 Okt. 2012)

*Femen...*

Hi guys, they are young, wicked, ukrainians and damn sexy...:drip:
They fight for the right of their female fellows in their country, their particularity ...?...they protest topless and sometimes in panties...:drip:
I discovered them in a TV magazine from *France Ô* that i caught last summer: here are the highlights in a spicy medley with slow motion, music and so on :WOW:
I hope...no, i know you will adore 

FEMEN warriors by oopsmaniac: *Size*: 135,69 MB - *Format*: MP4 848X480 - *Duration*: 7 minutes 11 seconds.


























 DepositFiles


Proudly powered by 




A torrid night to the viewers


----------



## kau1614 (5 Okt. 2012)

danke super clip


----------



## oopsmaniac (18 Juni 2013)

*Sublime Zita...*

Hi Guys, sorry for the delay but my professional life is a vampire...:angry:
Well...her name is *Zita* and she's a model in the French TV show: *CCVB* (Comment Ca Va Bien).
The word stunner was certainly invented for her...:drip:
Here are her highlights with an outstanding see-thru sequence...:WOW:
I know you will enjoy 

*File name*: Sublime Zita by oopsmaniac - *Size*: 312,04 MB - *Format*: MP4 1920x1080 not HD but SD (720x576) optimized - *Duration*: 10 minutes 31 seconds.


























DepositFiles

Proudly powered by







A torrid afternoon to the viewers...37° Celsius currently in *Alsace*...Woosh :crazy:


----------



## RondellB. (19 Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für diese tollen Videos


----------



## krabbl73 (19 Juni 2013)

mercie beaucoup!
schöne mischung


----------



## Voyeurfriend (7 Sep. 2013)

Schöne Sammlung. Danke!


----------



## agtgmd (7 Sep. 2013)

leckerli :thumbup:


----------



## Voyeurfriend (16 Dez. 2013)

süsse kleine Missgeschicke!


----------



## oopsmaniac (5 Nov. 2014)

*Topless time on TV Total...*

Hi Guys, a small vid for you...
TV Total is an historical German show presented by Stefan Raab, very funny presenter...
It's not really an erotic show, if you want to see nipples, you have to choose another channel but...on the 2010.11.22 something special happened...two topless hotties appeared...
Fortunately, my recorder was on...:WOW: Here they are directly from my archives.

Topless time on TV Total by oopsmaniac: *Size*: 82,4 MB - *Format*: MP4 1920x1080 not HD but SD (720x576) optimized - *Duration*: 2 minutes 50 seconds.










 Download file Topless_time_on_TV_Total_by_oopsmaniac.mp4


Proudly powered by






A pleasant afternoon to the readers


----------



## oopsmaniac (23 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Topless time on TV Total...*



oopsmaniac schrieb:


> Hi Guys, a small vid for you...
> TV Total is an historical German show presented by Stefan Raab, very funny presenter...
> It's not really an erotic show, if you want to see nipples, you have to choose another channel but...on the 2010.11.22 something special happened...two topless hotties appeared...
> Fortunately, my recorder was on...:WOW: Here they are directly from my archives.
> ...



Hi my friends 

As the *RG* link of this file is unfortunately dead, here is a new one: *Topless time on TV Total by oopsmaniac.mp4* :WOW:

A very pleasant evening to you


----------



## hurradeutschland (24 Apr. 2015)

naja da gibts aber echt besseres


----------



## kubiack (24 Apr. 2015)

Thanks very nice videos


----------



## oopsmaniac (2 Aug. 2015)

*Downblousemania #3*

Hi Guys, for those who liked the two previous opus, here is the third one and don't worry, it will be followed by other ones as i already have hundreds of downblouse sequences stored on my disks...:WOW: 

Downblousemania #3 by oopsmaniac: *Size*: 617 MB - *Format*: MP4 1920x1080 not native HD but SD (720x576) optimized - *Duration*: 20 minutes 03 seconds.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 DepositFiles


Proudly powered by






A torrid night to the viewers


----------



## oopsmaniac (5 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Topless time on TV Total...*



oopsmaniac schrieb:


> Hi Guys, a small vid for you...
> TV Total is an historical German show presented by Stefan Raab, very funny presenter...
> It's not really an erotic show, if you want to see nipples, you have to choose another channel but...on the 2010.11.22 something special happened...two topless hotties appeared...
> Fortunately, my recorder was on...:WOW: Here they are directly from my archives.
> ...



Hi Guys 

Another time i propose you a new link because the previous one is dead :WOW:
Here is the new one: Keep2Share.cc - View File


A torrid night to you


----------

